# Luke's necron project.



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

After experimentation on my first immortal I think I have found my paint scheme.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I like the blue mate. Contrasts well with the gold.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Looking good. Warm golds and cool blues contrast nicely with some neutral black and silver. 

Thought abut basing yet? Snow bases (perhaps with some patches or dark rock) might look very good.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

I like everything but the face, I dunno why but the black paint just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Klaivex (Dec 21, 2010)

Azkaellon said:


> I like everything but the face, I dunno why but the black paint just doesn't do it for me.


i agree with this. the rest of it looks really cool. the face just seems a bit out of place. That's such a nice blue... i'd just stick with that.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

I think that you should go with the boltgun color on the face, the same as you have on the body of the mini on the arms and elbows.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Now that others have mentioned it, I am going to have to agree about the face. Silver might work better.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

These necrons seem to have a irregular amount of character. 

50% done.


----------



## troybuckle (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice group shot!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Here is some of the re-purposed models I bought from a old necron friend of mine.
Also shown is the old appearance.....of some of the better models I received (A lot were broken)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Looking good so far Luke. You're right, those immortals do have a lot of character. The blue looks great.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Just seeing the old models against the new ones... 

Do you intend to paint the green rod or leave them as they are?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Update Jan 2012.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Really like the gold on the scaly looking cloak mate! The blue on the Warriors guns looks a bit flat though in my opinion. Maybe a wash and then a re-highlight would sort that out. Keep 'em coming man, nice looking army starting to shape up.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Scarabs have arrived.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

The necrons look great bud! I love the colors you've chosen for 'em. They work very well together. Keep up the good work!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Scythes (Dec 30, 2011)

The army is really taking shape and the colors are great. Nice and smooth, and the highlights on the blue look good too. Keep it up and keep the updates coming.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good Luke!!!! The Scarabs pop really well in this scheme. Nice work mate!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

These are turning out very well. :good:


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I really like the blue. I think the Necron models are really fantastic and give people a good base to paint onto. Great work so far. +rep


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Scarabs are done, experimenting with new basing technique.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

What are you using there?


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Would you believe I was using science?


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

No, I would not. 

I use crushed quartz to represent snow and ice. It glistens, giving the effect of melting or fresh snow if used in large amounts, or dew beads if used in small flecks. 

I can't quite tell whether you're using the same stuff, table salt, cocaine or what. :dunno:

Hence I asked.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I was using the following. 

Woodland Scenics: water effects.
Woodland Scenics: soft flake snow SN140.

You never did mention whether you liked the effect or not.


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

If he used cocaine they would some expensive ass models. Use crack, its cheaper! Or cut the coke with baking soda or... Err... That was a tasteless comment Serpion5, you should be ashamed of yourself!

Lovely models. I always try to make mike look good, but all I end up with is crap. One suggestion is to dress up the warrior rods a bit more. But its much better than I could ever hope to achieve.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

The bases are awesome bud. They came out a damned sight better than my attempts at a snow base!

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The bases look good, but I think these models needed something a bit warmer as all the colours are very similar. Then again, warm bases wouldn't really fit your icicle effect. Maybe if you had some of the various brands of winter grass peeking through the snow on the bases the whole model might add a different shade to the whole model, or even painting the sides of the base a different colour might work.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Immortals are more or less done.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Not done but close.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Salvaging a old broken monolith I bought of a friend.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

As always I am taken by the blues on the armor mate. I think though that the golds could stand with a little contrast. Perhaps a wash of Gryphonne Sepia and then layered highlight up to chainmail/shining would do the trick.

EDIT: Missed the post with the Monolith and that think looks tight!!!! love the way the color scheme works on that.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Army I am working towards once GW gets of its ass and releases the missing models.

Imotehk
10 Immortals
16 warriors
2 Monolith
12 scarabs
3 cryptek
2 lords
6 Destroyer ( I know they are fairly fail, but they were next to free)
2 Annihilation/command barge (Another mid range choices)
10 wraiths
6 spyders
3 night scythes
3 doom scythes
2 c'tan
...maybe another 10 immortals, 20 warriors, and 3 lord, 3 cryptek's


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I am trying to make the best out of a bad situation with these hand-me downs both in terms of paint and and alarming amount of flash that was left on them.


----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

The blue is absolute genius! This is one of the most unique Necron armies I've ever seen. Keep up the great work! k:

+rep!!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

They are looking sweet. :biggrin: 

And yes I like the snow effect. :threaten:


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Still working on my recycling project.


----------



## S71GGY (May 14, 2011)

Love this colour scheme, mixes nicely and is very easy on the eye. Could imagine it looks very good on a SM dreadnaught. love the group shots too, wil keep an eye on this .


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Only one coat on this one, but worth posting.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

These guys are looking good.

I think you may need more contrast in general. While everything looks nice and uniform (which is good for necrons) I think they might be even better with a little more shading or another accent color (used sparingly).

On the topic of the bases, I think the effect is really solid. I think the underpainting though might need to be more monochromatic. I think the color in the snow looks too much like the necrons color, but not in a cool glowing kind of way.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The pale blue is excellent. However I find the darker blue (rods, cables, &c.) a little too similar; I feel the models would pop more if it was a shade or so darker.


----------

